

For what Saas (Software as a Service) are your clients paying for? - NameNickHN

There was a question today about Saas that HN readers are paying for. Since people on HN are using Saas that are probably mostly targeted at developers, I'd like to know what Saas average people and companies are paying for.<p>I'll start with a client of mine that pays a webservice company to contact recent customers and asks them for a review and a rating.
======
awicklander
I have a product (<http://tulasoftware.com>) that yoga studio owners use to
manage their studios. (Students, class credits, purchases, etc.)

We have a $59/mo plan and a $79/mo plan. The higher one allows them store and
charge credit cards.

~~~
sejje
Calendar is spelled wrong several times on that site.

